# Leopard gecko with skin stuck on toes, doesn't like to be handled



## crvxv (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a leopard gecko that was never handled and so I never tried to start handling him after I got him. However, he has skin stuck on his toes now that he can't seem to get off by himself. I've read that you can place the gecko in warm water or rub the skin off gently with a cotton swab, but that requires picking him up. I've tried to get him used to my touch, but whether I slowly try to pick him up or quickly get it over with, either way he tenses up a lot and squirms away. I'm afraid that he might drop his tail or just get stressed out in general. 

I have provided him with a warm, moist enclosure that he does hang out in, but that doesn't seem to be enough to get the skin off. I've also tried sneaking up on him with a cotton swab or tweezers to try and get some of the skin off, but he jerks away as soon as I touch him and I don't want to injure him. What are some other ways to help get the skin off that don't require handling the gecko?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

He should not drop his tail it takes much more than that to make them do that. The best way to deal with it I am afraid is to handle him, bathe him and then try and get the stuck shed off. Many do settle after the initial pick up. Its either that or he may lose his toes.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The tail really isn't that delicate, usually they'd have to feel trapped by the tail - something gripping the tail they can't get away with. Usually holding them around the body would not instigate a tail drop. You should just scoop him up though - either cup your hands around him and lift him, or put your hands in front of him and encourage him to walk onto them. If you're really nervous about doing that to start with, then put a tub in front of him, shoo him into the tub, then tilt it so it's upright, then you can add an inch of warm water and he can soak his feet.

You also want to consider what moss box you have in the enclosure, to make sure that he has a humid spot for shedding in the future to avoid it happening again. If it keeps happening then something in the humidity is likely to be incorrect and it's important to address the source as well as fix the problem.

If the skin is really old/stubborn and doesn't come off with a soak then you may have to massage it - if worried about him getting away - just to it in the bath tub, he will have no where to go. With rescues I have had really good results with a spray called "Zoo Med Repti Shedding Aid", you can buy it online or at most reptile stores. Some sprays containing oils can leave a residue on the skin or even remove some essential oils causing problem sheds in the future - but I've had nothing but positive results with this one.


----------



## crvxv (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you for your responses. I was worried about the tail because he started swaying it back and forth when I touched him. Guiding him into a container is a good idea, and I'll definitely see about getting some of that spray!


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> I was worried about the tail because he started swaying it back and forth when I touched him


He is just telling you that he is not happy with you going near him lol.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have used cotton buds to gently ease the skin off from around the toes. You don't have to hold the leo, when you have encouraged him in to the tub and added some warm water let the feet soak then just wipe gently at the feet where the skin is still attached. As the skin starts comiong off you can pin the old skin to the bottom of the tub with the cotton bud and the leo will literally walk out of the old skin. Job done :2thumb:


----------



## snakelips (Jan 29, 2014)

I put vasaline on my leapord gecko's feet with a cotton bud in his enclosure to soften the skin up and bathe him every night for 5 to 10 minutes in a large plastic box which does the trick. I wouldn't worry about his tail just don't grab it.​


----------

